# What breed is this snake??? Any help would be great..



## Blue1V (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all, I am new here and would like to say hi to you all..!!

I am looking at purchasing a Diamond Python, I have found a young one available and i am not sure it is even a Diamond. Any help would be appreciated!!!

Thanks..


----------



## Peterwookie (Aug 9, 2012)

I am no expert but the head looks Jungle ,, and patteren of diamond I would say it is a cross of both ....


----------



## leamos (Aug 9, 2012)

+1, def looks lie it has a jungles head and a diamonds body, I'm no expert either but I would imagine if it was pure diamond the head pattern would be different


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 9, 2012)

hard to tell as i have seen many diamond hatchies like that and they have no jungle gene


----------



## Addam (Aug 9, 2012)

rosetting points out diamond, i'd put money on diamond python


----------



## animal805 (Aug 9, 2012)

Where is it comming from? Possible Gosford intergrade?


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2012)

Hang on tight everyone, here we go again!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 9, 2012)

Baby Coastal Carpet for sure, and pretty thin if it's a recent photo... when did it hatch do you know? Should be at least 6 months old by now, and a bit more robust looking than that, but if the photo was taken by the breeder just after hatch, it looks OK.

Coastal though, not a Diamond - the pattern is too large and bold.

Jamie


----------



## Addam (Aug 9, 2012)

Norm said:


> Hang on tight everyone, here we go again!



LOL Norm, seatbelts on


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 9, 2012)

Norm said:


> Hang on tight everyone, here we go again!



Haha Norm... I know what you're thinking lol!

J


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2012)

Im gonna watch from a safe distance!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't help myself lol... 

J


----------



## LizardLady (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm with Jamie on this one - Coastal... As soon as I looked at it, I thought, nup, not a Diamond.... Sorry!

And yes, if that pic is just after it hatched, all well and good, but if that's a recent pic, be warned!

Just my two cents' worth!


----------



## retrac75 (Aug 9, 2012)

head shape and pattern look very similar to my 2 proserpine coastals


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 9, 2012)

FFS! Just as the person selling the snake to post pics of the parents and be done with it.

Honestly the ammount of people putting their two cents in and have clearly know idea astounds me. (actually on second thoughts it does not)

Norm have that crash helmet ready just in case of keyboard shrapnel. lol


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm with Jamie, looks like a coastal, though could be a Diamond intergrade, my high green Diamond has similar colouring too


----------



## Blue1V (Aug 9, 2012)

The photo was taken today. I am trying to get the hatched date and a photo of the parents. All other diamonds i have seen are black and not brown like this one.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm NOT AN EXPERT. But in MY OPINION I'd have to GUESS its a coastal x diamond. Or a jungle x coastal. Or a coastal x jungle/diamond intergrade. 

Its OK guys, there's plenty of people here who ARE experts, and don't need to GUESS...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 9, 2012)

Keeping out of this but just wondering how difficult it is going to be to sell diamonds in the future when everyone questions every little colour variation.
Ask to see the parents or buy from a reputable breeder. The only way to be sure what you getting.


----------



## Blue1V (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmmmm, I sense some tension on this forum. I am a novice and want a young diamond python to start with. I have been told they are very placid and are not that hard to keep. I am just asking the question because when I look at diamonds on the net they are all black with white or have a green through it but still have the white markings. This “Diamond” looks nothing like what I was expecting. I thank you all for your input and appreciate your time. I have asked the questions you suggested so I hope to get you all the answers so that we can identify its breed.


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 9, 2012)

Ive got real diamonds and like all morelia there is variation in the clutch its a diamond if thats what the rego papers say it is.


----------



## noved (Aug 9, 2012)

diamond


----------



## tommy123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Diamonnd


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 9, 2012)

It will change as it grows...looks like a yellow diamond juve to me. Good rule of thumb, whatever lizardlady says, go with the opposite.


----------



## woody101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Clearly guys its a keelback x Green tree python! how cant you see that?

Sorry cant help on I.D.


----------



## reptalica (Aug 9, 2012)

Sheesh, I must be the only one that hasn't put his two bobs worth in and for good reason too. I never reply to these threads.......


----------



## cement (Aug 9, 2012)

All hatchling diamonds are brown. But there is no way that is a diamond from the central coast or further south.


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 9, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Clearly guys its a keelback x Green tree python! how cant you see that?
> 
> Sorry cant help on I.D.



I was thinking scrub python x gammon ranges. No doubt.

I'm saying coastal.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually, true Diamonds are not a good snake for beginners. They have special requirements, and if they contract Diamond Python Syndrome, as MANY do, it won't have a long and healthy life. But this is NOT a true Diamond Python...

Jamie


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 9, 2012)

very hard to tell. cross breeding carpet pythons sub species is very hard to tell looks like anything from diamond to coastal to jungle. 
it looks mostly diamond to me, as they color up alot in the first year


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2012)

Wise heads will prevail.... hopefully.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 9, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> very hard to tell. cross breeding carpet pythons sub species is very hard to tell looks like anything from diamond to coastal to jungle.
> it looks mostly diamond to me, as they color up alot in the first year



Diamonds are much more about pattern than colour, especially at that age colour means little, if anything. It's not a Diamond if pattern characteristics are taken into account. And if it's a cross, it shouldn't be sold as a Diamond...

Jamie



Wally76 said:


> Wise heads will prevail.... hopefully.



I usually do , by sheer persistence lol!


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2012)

I've noticed.


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 9, 2012)

Why do people post in these threads if they really have no clue what it may be? People that post these threads aren't looking for opinions based on pictures. Whilst probably harmless (and annoying) on python ID threads, it's potentially very dangerous in ID threads involving venomous snakes. I think it's good to get into the habit of not commenting if you only have your uneducated opinion to contribute.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 9, 2012)

notechistiger said:


> Why do people post in these threads if they really have no clue what it may be? People that post these threads aren't looking for opinions based on pictures. Whilst probably harmless (and annoying) on python ID threads, it's potentially very dangerous in ID threads involving venomous snakes. I think it's good to get into the habit of not commenting if you only have your uneducated opinion to contribute.


Ven Id are mostly correct, people dont muck around as much. Obviously some people with little knowledge are going to take a guess for who knows what reasons, if some loser said this was a king brown whilst everyone else is sayings its carpet python it is up to the person who started the thread who they believe. everyone needs to use common sence


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 9, 2012)

I guess I would suggest that you take your time and look at lots of hatchies of the breed youare thinking you would like to purchase....do your homework....then you wont need to post a thread such as this....

second word of advice...buy from a reputable breeder you know youc an trust to stand behind what they breed. Look for someone whois a breeder on this site with a reputation...which is easy to check by looking at their presence and the amount of postings et they do on the forum....

ok had my two cents worth now....


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 9, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> Ven Id are mostly correct, people dont muck around as much.



I'm not sure if we've been reading the same ID threads tbh. How is the OP going to know who to believe when we're all random people on the internet. I think it far better if people have the common sense to NOT post if they don't know. There's no reason for them to have any input at all other wise.



> the amount of postings et they do on the forum



Didn't realise post count was an indication of knowledge. I must be a genius :lol:


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 9, 2012)

My 5yo says its a coastal!

And cause he's always right...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roobars (Aug 9, 2012)

It's a trouser...... sif that wasn't obvious.


----------



## nervous (Aug 9, 2012)

everyone on here is taking a guess of what sub species it is, even the more experienced guys... there is no way that anyone can look at that snake (or any other carpet i.d threads) and be 100% certain that it is a coastal, diamond, jungle etc...
it can be anyone of those or anyone mix of those!

as somebody else has said... take the breeders/sellers word or go to a reputable breeder and buy one.


----------



## Snotty (Aug 9, 2012)

That is the funniest looking "Diamond" I have ever seen and that goes back to the 70's and growing up in Gosford. 

I am suprised it is even an issue.


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree, but there's a big difference between an educated guess (ie, keeping a number of the species and seeing the variation or finding them in the wild) and seeing pictures and making a judgement based on that. When you start getting diamondxjungle and all that, you know that person really doesn't know.

It looks like the coastals hatchlings I've had, but I'm not experienced with diamond babies enough to make a call one way or another. How is "I think it's x but I don't really know" helpful? I may as well have made a post saying "Dunno" for all the use the OP will get from it. I don't really understand why this is a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## Norm (Aug 10, 2012)

My advise would be if you want a pure diamond and you obviously have doubts about this hatchy, don't buy it. Wait for one that fits your idea (or the common idea) of what a pure diamond looks like. If you don't care but like the look of this one. Buy it.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 10, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Sheesh, I must be the only one that hasn't put his two bobs worth in and for good reason too. I never reply to these threads.......


You just did.


----------



## happynagini (Aug 10, 2012)

I missed out.. you didnt all argue on my ID thread

dont you like me guys?


----------



## Umbral (Aug 10, 2012)

happynagini said:


> I missed out.. you didnt all argue on my ID thread
> 
> dont you like me guys?



No, you smell funny and your feet are too big.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahhh... still going lol!

Just a note about Diamond Python babies - they are universally very dark at hatch, often without discernable pattern because the rosettes are very small, and the spot on each scale, characteristic of Diamonds, develop as the snake grows. They DO NOT have a strong Carpet-like pattern such as this snake shows. It really doesn't matter what heritage the snake in the photo has - Jungle, Coastal, Northern or whatever - but it can be said unequivocally that that animal is not a Diamond Python.

Jamie


----------



## bobby-van (Aug 10, 2012)

Just for reference, here is a photo of my Diamond Python Intergrade (NOT Coastal x Diamond)

Your hatchy looks verrrrry similar to mine.


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 10, 2012)

How do you know it's 'at hatch'? All the op said was that it's 'young'.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 10, 2012)

bobby-van said:


> Just for reference, here is a photo of my Diamond Python Intergrade (NOT Coastal x Diamond)
> 
> Your hatchy looks verrrrry similar to mine.




Bobby-van, Intergrades are Intergrades - they are neither Diamond Pythons nor Coastal Carpets. What you have there is either an Intergrade or a Coastal, it has no pattern characteristics of a Diamond Python. Your snake, and that in the OP's photo, are very similar to those we see around here on the mid-north coast. Although the locals variously call them Diamonds or Carpets, they are neither. Your snake could be one of those, or a young Coastal...

I believe the OP said the photo was taken in the last few days, in which case the animal must be around 4-5 months old, give or take a few weeks.

Jamie


----------



## JrFear (Aug 10, 2012)

morelia somthing!

do i win?


----------



## Norm (Aug 10, 2012)

Can i throw a small spanner in the works...bobbyvan i think as we discovered on another thread your snake is a "gosford diamond intergrade" and no one except the seller has clue what that is?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 10, 2012)

Norm... you & your bloody spanners...

Actually anything to stop these damned Diamond threads would suit me fine i I hang onto them like a pitbull... and my jaws are getting tired... I need time off to eat & sleep lol!

J


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL, I was going to start a new thread, but this seems as good a place as any, what do you make of this one, Jamie ?


----------



## happynagini (Aug 10, 2012)

if all else fails

say its a keelback.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 10, 2012)

Now I'd call that a Diamond RNS, with rosettes which are on the larger side, I haven't seen anything like that up here, but certainly have down towards & around Gosford (the centre of the Universe I think...)

Now tell me it came from Brisbane 

Or it could be a Keelback... 

J


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Rob, I would call that a Diamond, but it would most likely be that it came from an intergrade. (either way beautiful snake). Pics of parents please.

BTW why is the keelback the common ID tool these days? (just not funny anymore)! It seems to me that the good old, what morelia is this? has taken hold.


Forget the keelback joke


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2012)

That snake was bred on the Coast , but I don't know it's origins. It's what I would call a Diamond, but there are so many different opinions these days. I had one guy tell me it wasn't a true Diamond because it didn't have enough yellow.

That appearance is how I remember the wild ones I used to catch in the Watagans area some 25 years ago.


----------



## Wally (Aug 10, 2012)

Wild Diamond from between Eden and the Vic border. Not giving the precise location due to peoples light fingered habits.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 10, 2012)

nice looking diamond Wally heaps of yellow in that one


----------



## cement (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> LOL, I was going to start a new thread, but this seems as good a place as any, what do you make of this one, Jamie ?




Diamond. If pressured I would say west of the central coast too, which means out that way(watagans, laguna, kulnura) but I see MANY wild diamonds here on the central coast that have long across bodied band shaped rossettes. 

Unfortunatly, I now beleive that we are in a moment in time where the true native gosford diamond is being bred out with escaped captives and the blood lines in the wild are becoming mixed. Recently myself and other catchers here have been catching very few diamonds and lots of coastals and intergrade looking pythons, that contrary to popular misbeleif, seem to do quite well down here.


----------



## Skelhorn (Aug 16, 2012)

Bit late

But def saying that the OP has a BHP there!
I mean i am not certain but pretty sure!


----------



## falconer (Nov 29, 2012)

it is not a dimond maby a cross with jungle or carpet


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You made an account to necro a thread with a post that says "I don't know"?

Good job. :lol:


----------

